# 69 Flywheel shim mounting



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I need to find out ho to mount the flywheel shim on my 69 Pontiac 400. I did not take it off the engine so I don't know how the shim is placed between the flywheel and crank as seen below.

I see the "tabs" on the fly wheel turn toward the transmission but need to know how the shim is used or if it doesn't matter.



Searches and documentation I have does not show the orientation of the shim.

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Figured out the mounting for this... see the small screw at 7 o'clock? That lines up with the shim which has a small hole and a couple slotted holes... line up all the holes and your done. The shim has a built in flex/spring to it so it can be "flexed" either way.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Dan

The shim plate goes on the crank behind the flex plate with the curved part of the edge facing the engine and you are missing the bolt plate that goes on the face.
Also your flex plate has cracks and is junk and needs to be replaced.
You don't want to run it without the bolt plate.
PM me if you don't have it, I have an extra shim and bolt plate.
New flex plate is around 70 bucks you do not want to use that one.
The bump at 7 o'clock lines up with the u shaped cutout in the bolt plate you are missing, without it you get cracks at the bolts like you see on the flex plate.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Seriously? I don't doubt you but where do you see them? I used the "ring" test and viewed it closely. I don't see any.





















No, of course I don't have a bolt plate. why would a part I must have be where it was supposed to be?

PM on the way... I love finding new things to fix in the final hours........ NOT.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

They call it a flex plate because it flexes and over time the metal gets fatigued.
On a 50 year old car you really should replace it when you rebuild the engine especially if it has been used without the bolt plate.
Let me dig out the parts and post a pic for you.


----------

